# Making koolaid lip balm



## macupjunkie (May 21, 2007)

I"m not sure if this is the right place to post it, please move it if it's not.

I attempted making koolaid lip balm tonight, and had no results except for wasting a lot of vaseline, and a stained hand.

My dilemma is that the koolaid powder doesn't turn the right colour until it is mixed with water (I have orange flavour, it comes as a pink powder and doesn't turn orange in oils, only in water) so if I make it orange with a drop of water, it won't mix with the oil.. how do I make this work? It's such a delicious lip stain.


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2007)

Have you seen this?

Tinted Lip Balm * EASY &amp; NO MESS *

Maybe you could mix it with me water before mixing it with the vaseline?


----------



## macupjunkie (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you seen this? Tinted Lip Balm * EASY &amp; NO MESS *

Maybe you could mix it with me water before mixing it with the vaseline?

when I mixed it with water before mixing with vaseline, the koolaid seperates and doesn't mix with the vaseline.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (May 21, 2007)

I've never heard of kool aid lip balm


----------



## macupjunkie (May 21, 2007)

well, the koolaid just gives it flavour and colour (since koolaid is so bad, it actually stains your lips so don't drink koolaid! &gt;.&lt so if I can only find a lip balm base that can dissolve the koolaid to it's right colour...


----------



## farris2 (May 21, 2007)

I like dipping lip balm into BE AOFCs I had to once when I forgot my gloss and it worked out pretty well


----------



## SalJ (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *avenged* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, the koolaid just gives it flavour and colour (since koolaid is so bad, it actually stains your lips so don't drink koolaid! &gt;.&lt so if I can only find a lip balm base that can dissolve the koolaid to it's right colour... Hate to tell you this, but you wont! If the koolaid is water soluble, you would need an emulsifier to mix it with any oil based product like vaseline or lip balm base.
If you do that you're then into the "needs a preservative" territory because of the water.

You can buy lip balm flavour oils, which are oil soluble.

Not koolaid but try melting in a few chocolate chips or stirring in some cocoa powder - chocolate lip balm is yummy and even better with some mint or orange flavour added.


----------



## katebug48 (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, it's probably best to try something else.


----------



## KristieTX (May 25, 2007)

Here's the recipe, you don't use any water:

Kool Aid lip gloss - What you'll need:

1. Vaseline

2. Kool Aid (your choice of color and flavor)

3. A bowl and spoon

Instructions:

1. Put some Vaseline in a bowl.

2. Heat Vaseline for 30 seconds

3. Add desired amount of Kool Aid

4. Stir until color is solid

5. Heat again for 30 seconds

6. Stir and put in a container

7. Put in refrigerator until hard


----------



## ~Rani~ (May 27, 2007)

KristieTX* Thnx for recipe


----------



## KristieTX (May 28, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 28, 2007)

What does the color turn out like when you do that?? Is the end result like a bright blue/orange/red/purple?? Or is it more muted?


----------



## macupjunkie (May 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's the recipe, you don't use any water:
Kool Aid lip gloss - What you'll need:

1. Vaseline

2. Kool Aid (your choice of color and flavor)

3. A bowl and spoon

Instructions:

1. Put some Vaseline in a bowl.

2. Heat Vaseline for 30 seconds

3. Add desired amount of Kool Aid

4. Stir until color is solid

5. Heat again for 30 seconds

6. Stir and put in a container

7. Put in refrigerator until hard

I didn't do it exactly like that but I used the same ingredients. I boiled some water, but a clean bowl in the water with the vaseline in it, wait until vaseline melted, added orange flavoured koolaid (pink powder in colour) and when it mixed, the powder stayed pink. I wanted an orange lipbalm/stain and the koolaid doesn't turn orange unless i add water (which doesn't work because water and vaseline won't mix)


----------



## illegalbeauty (May 30, 2007)

Jello makes a wonderful lipbalm/lipstain too.


----------

